# Freud 99-266 rail/stile set



## jrcusic1203 (Dec 6, 2008)

:help:
Hey Someone, I purchase Freud set 97-904 late last year. It includes matched stile/rail set 99-266. It didn't have the DVD with it. 
I have downloaded pdf file showing how to set them up. I must be missing some point with the settings.
I am using a Craftsman professional router table, DW-621 router. I don't have set up blocks, (didn't see any where I bought the set). My stock is 2" X 3/4", (will these bits work on 3/4"?)
It seems like I might have the stile set up (at least one cut looks right). Do I use the same bit and set up for the stile and the rail, just routing length on one piece then the end on the other piece?? If so, why the other bit?
It is confusing, however, I must find out my error in thinking or procedure. Thanks, John (newbie)


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

They should work just fine. You might want to take a look here: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jrcusic

Here's a easy way to make your own setup blocks..

Chuck up the rail bit ( bead bit ) set the bit so you have about 1/8" of stock that bit will not remove, run the stock by the bit,,,now cut off about a 6" long stick,,, then chuck up the cope bit ,then use the rail bit piece you just made and set up cope bit ..now you have a setup block..

Do your cope cuts 1st then the rail parts,, but do make one for your setup block for both bits and cut off the stock about the 6" long,, mark the pair of set up blocks and drill hole in them from some string to keep them as a matched pair..mike your wood stock and put the on the blocks as well,be sure to use the same thickness of stock for all the parts,, by the way 2 7/16" wide stock is the norm..for all the door parts and use the magic number of 4" as the golden rule...to make your panel ..if your not sure what that is just ask and I will help you with that.. 


=======






jrcusic1203 said:


> :help:
> Hey Someone, I purchase Freud set 97-904 late last year. It includes matched stile/rail set 99-266. It didn't have the DVD with it.
> I have downloaded pdf file showing how to set them up. I must be missing some point with the settings.
> I am using a Craftsman professional router table, DW-621 router. I don't have set up blocks, (didn't see any where I bought the set). My stock is 2" X 3/4", (will these bits work on 3/4"?)
> ...


----------



## jrcusic1203 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for the link. It got me headed in the right direction. My problem was not realizing you used both profiles on the rail not just the one. Simple once you get the right help. - John


----------



## jrcusic1203 (Dec 6, 2008)

Mr. Jigs, Thank you for the instruction on making set up blocks. Hadn't thought of it.
Another question- After making my test pieces I found that the panel didn't come out even with the stile/rail on the back side. Is this an issue of height of the panel bit or thickness of the board?- John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John


" Is this an issue of height of the panel bit or thickness of the board?"

It can be all that you have listed... you didn't say if your panel bit is the type with the back cutter, as part of the bit...if it is use the center of the bit to line up the cut,,that's to say most panel bits leave a 1/4" wide part on the panel...to slip into the door parts..but you can use your new setup blocks to line up the bit, put you panel bit in place then move the setup block into the panel cutter,(cope setup block) once it just sides into/on the setup block lock the bit in place,,if you are using a panel bit without the back cutter do the same thing but just use the bottom edge of the cutter to set it up.. 

The panel can a bit smaller (thinner ) than the other door parts but you want the front side of the pane to be flush with the other parts of the door the norm..if that's the case just use a shim to set up the panel bit..
( on/under the setup block)



========





jrcusic1203 said:


> Mr. Jigs, Thank you for the instruction on making set up blocks. Hadn't thought of it.
> Another question- After making my test pieces I found that the panel didn't come out even with the stile/rail on the back side. Is this an issue of height of the panel bit or thickness of the board?- John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Bob,

Didn't MLCS used to have video for this? I couldn't find it yesterday, just a pdf instructions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

I don't think they have one but here's a good one from Pod Cast

Podcast #18: Frames & Panels: The Heart of Cabinetmaking — Woodworking Online
Woodworking Online

==========



Hamlin said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Didn't MLCS used to have video for this? I couldn't find it yesterday, just a pdf instructions.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a video on the Freud Canada site for this.
Raised Panel Doors Made Simple


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI jrcusic
> 
> Do your cope cuts 1st then the rail parts,, but do make one for your setup block for both bits and cut off the stock about the 6" long,, mark the pair of set up blocks and drill hole in them from some string to keep them as a matched pair..mike your wood stock and put the on the blocks as well,be sure to use the same thickness of stock for all the parts,, *by the way 2 7/16" wide stock is the norm..for all the door parts and use the magic number of 4" as the golden rule...to make your panel ..if your not sure what that is just ask and I will help you with that.. *
> 
> ...


Can you please explain the 4" rule?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes I was curious about that too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI fasttruck

The 4" rule,,,when you use most of the bits for the doors then take away 7/16" of stock on each end of the board...the norm..

Like they say a picture is worth a 1000 words...see below..

Let me add my 2 cents about the Freud videos, I know I going to get it from Charles M.but that's the hard way of doing a simple job,,,the sommerfeld way it so much essayer and all your door parts come right out right on the button every time..with about 1/4 of the setup time.. 


==========






fasttruck860 said:


> Can you please explain the 4" rule?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I second the Sommerfeld method. I see no reason to do it any other way. It is broken down in it's simplest form and the results are perfect every time. I used his system the first time I made cabinets and they came out perfect. No other way I have ever seen or tried since made any improvements on his methods when comparing the final results. Many other methods add a lot of extra set up and steps, though that's about it.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks. That rule will come in handy when I start my cabinets. I actually had it figured out, but kept thinking that the stiles where 2 7/8" not 2 7/16" and it wasn't making sense.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Let me add my 2 cents about the Freud videos, I know I going to get it from Charles M.but that's the hard way of doing a simple job,,,the sommerfeld way it so much essayer and all your door parts come right out right on the button every time..with about 1/4 of the setup time..
> 
> 
> ==========


You won't get flack from me on that. There are more ways to calculate door components than there are ways to skin cats and there certainly isn't a one-size-fits-all approach that works for everyone (at least that I'm aware of).


----------

